# '98 GTO Engine Rebuilder in Dallas?



## '98 AIV (Aug 8, 2004)

Does anyone know of a good engine rebuilder in the Dallas, TX area for a frame-off restoration project? Want to rebuild to original specs and will need original cast high performance heads (not aluminum aftermarket).


----------

